# Beautiful Picture



## yulongan (Apr 3, 2019)

It was snowing last night


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

But you didn’t go online because Uber driving is bad, right?


----------



## yulongan (Apr 3, 2019)

I don’t want to pickup the shit riders, happy


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

It's beautiful for two reasons.

1. You still have multiplier.

2. They don't make it blood red unless it's over 4X. Once you get flat rate...they will make the map blood red for an extra tree-fiddy ($3.50). With flat rate...the colors and dollar amounts have little to no correlation, they make the map look like New Year's Eve for less than the cost of a dollar menu meal.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

boi-oing!


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Enjoy that multiplier surge, it's just dollar surge for my area now!


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

yulongan said:


> It was snowing last night


I miss it so
Much &#128514;&#128555;&#128555;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

yulongan said:


> It was snowing last night


A true Picasso!


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Most drivers would be happy at 3X, which would be $1.80 a mile or 1.25X surge of the original $1.30 a mile X fare.

These goons deserve to be thrown in the stocks.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

yulongan said:


> It was snowing last night


Yes, very beautiful!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

yulongan said:


> I don't want to pickup the shit riders, happy


That surge style will go away 
and you'll get less money 
I would suggest you pick up
all the shit while you still can


----------

